

Most of Us Suck at Multitasking - samratjp
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/03/30/only-a-few-can-multi-task/

======
ApolloRising
The NY Times article is a bit sparse, here is the full paper:

[http://www.psych.utah.edu/lab/appliedcognition/publications/...](http://www.psych.utah.edu/lab/appliedcognition/publications/supertaskers.pdf)

